# Transformatori >  Transformātors no elektriskā pulksteņa

## Vaz3

Sveiki!
Man radās nepieciešamība pēc 12v lai palaistu 40w auto apstiprinātāju...Atradu vienu transformātoru,un kā lai zinu cik v viņam ir?Nu labi zinu jāslēdz klāt testeris,bet pie kuriem vadiem?

----------


## Vikings

Nu kā pie kuriem, pie tiem, kas nav pievienoti pie 220V. Visdrīzāk starp sarkano un abiem zilajiem mērot būs vienāds spriegums. Bet uzreiz jāsaka, ka ar šito 40W pastūzi noteikti nepabarosi.

----------


## Vaz3

nu skaidrs...Bet kādu man vajag?

----------


## Vikings

Tev vajag 40W trafu ar izejas maiņspriegumu 10V. Ar taisngriezi un kondensatoru iztaisnojot iegūsi 14V līdzspriegumu.

----------


## Vinchi

40W pastiprinātājam šis ir krietni par mazu tev vajad toriodālo transformātoru, diožu tiltu, kondiķus.
Vari pameklēt šeit

----------


## Vaz3

Tal lētāk ir sagaidīt kondensātorus no argus.lv priekš U7111,viņi jau nedēļu sūta...

----------


## Vinchi

Kādus kondiķus tev vajag? Tevalo uz elektrolītisiem kondensātoriem ir liela izvēle uz vietas veikalā.

----------


## Velko

No sākuma pamēri starp vadiem ommetra režīmā. Pēc tam pārslēdz testeri maiņstrāvas voltmetra režīmā, pieslēdz to trafu un pamēri cik nāk ārā. Tikai uzmanies, ka nedabū pa nagiem - tie 2 melnie vadi tādi aizdomīgi izskatās. Pamēri ommetra režīmā vai kautkur nav savienojums ar kontaktdakšu, un *nekādā gadījumā negrābsties* gar tām vietām, kad ieslēgts.

Problēma gan tev ir cita. Tas trafs būs krietni par švaku priekš pastūža darbināšanas. Tas būs tas pats, kā ielikt zāles pļāvēja motoru BMW un tad brīnīties, ka nevar pabraukt. Tas trafiņš tev var noderēt tikai  kaut kā cita, mazāk jaudīga, barošanai.

Protams, ja arī trafs būtu pietiekoši jaudīgs - vēl nepieciešams taisngriezis. Pastiprinātāja barošanai nepieciešama līdzstrāva, bet trafi dod ārā maiņstrāvu.

Drīzāk savus 12V vari mēģināt izdabūt no datora barokļa.

*Edit*: Jā rakstu lēni...

----------


## Vaz3

Es argus.lv pasūtīju,tur lētāk...Pasūtīju uz mājām jo nedzīvoju Rīgā...Tel bija izlsēgts,tagad gaidu vainu pastā jābut vai kā...Tevalo dārgi
Datora baroklī pa mazu,pat neslēdzās iekšā!Peiliku testeri kur jābūt 12v rāda 7  ::

----------


## Velko

Datora baroklim spriegumi uz vadiem (piem, kas pienāk uz HDD) ir šādi:

* starp sarkano un melnajiem - 5V
* starp dzelteno un melnajiem - 12V
* starp dzelteno un sarkano - starpība - 7 V

----------


## Vaz3

paga paga,12Volti tak it pie *|*  un *|*

----------


## Velko

Starp dzelteno un sarkano, kā jau rakstīju ari būs 7V. Pamēri pats pārējās kombinācijas.

----------


## Vaz3

Tad jāslēdz pie Dzeltenā un melnā?

----------


## Velko

Jap. Dzeltenais būs "+", kāds no melnajiem - "-".

----------


## GuntisK

> * starp dzelteno un sarkano - starpība - 7 V


 Šitas ir rupjš pārkāpums!   ::  Nez kāpēc visi kuri nodarbojas ar moddingu uzskata ka tādā veidā var iegūt tos 7 voltus. Nu nevar tā darīt! Tās taču ir plusu līnijas, pietiek kkam sait grīstē un aizies tas baroklis pie Dieviem...

----------


## Velko

Piekrītu, ka tā nevar darīt, ar moddingu nenodarbojos  :: 

Puisim jau ar' nemaz nevajag tos 7V, tomēr voltmetra rādījums jāapskaidro.

----------


## GuntisK

Šaubos arī par to impulsnieku-labāk protams būtu klasiskais-ar transformatoru un diožu tiltu+kondensators.

----------


## Vaz3

Nu es ar nodarbojos ar moddingu,un domāju ka sarkanais un dzeltenais ir 12v  ::  Un bija jābrīnās ka diodes pārāk blāvi deg  ::

----------


## Vaz3

Vakar izņemu veco PSU ieslēdzu pielieku testeri pei dzeltenā un melnā=12v šodien 10.35v kas tad ar viņu notiek?
Izdomāju pieslēgt savu Automagnetolu pie PSU bet kur jāslēdz?:

----------


## Mairis

http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 2ae432919f

----------


## Vaz3

Bet bez tiem?Esmu vienojis,bet šitam nezinu kur likt vadiņus klāt...
- var pielikt pie korpusa,bet + laikam ira pirmais uz drošinātāja pusi?

----------


## abergs

Pameklē:
Google>pinouts+autoradio+"model".
Vienā Krievijas saitā šito manīju, tikai neatceros adresi.

----------


## Vaz3

atradu,bet slēdz kā gribi nekā nav!

----------


## GuntisK

Pārbaudi drošinātāju.

----------


## Vaz3

drošinātājs ir OK

----------


## ezis666

Datora PSU OBLIGĀTI vajag slodzi uz 5 v līnijas, pietiek ar parastu 12V21W lampiņu.
Citādi spriegums peld un nestrādā normāli aizsardzības. AT baroklim galvenā ir5V līnija, no kuras ir 12V pacelti

----------


## Mairis

> atradu,bet slēdz kā gribi nekā nav!


 šitiem maģiem daudziem vajag divus plusus!
Otrs ir apakšējā rindā otrais no kreisās puses!!!!

----------


## Vaz3

O tagad pielēdzu,mirgo lampiņa Code ekrāņš nedeg,laikam būs kods vajadzīgs  ::  BEt jocīgi ka ekrans nedeg,ka lai redzu ko vadu iekšā?

----------


## Velko

Paroles ievadot arī netiek parādītas / aizstātas ar zvaigznītēm. Iespējams, ka magnetolas ražotājs domājis līdzīgi.

----------


## Vaz3

Sakidrs,ja drīkst jautāt kur meklēt šos kodus?

----------


## Delfins

> Datora PSU OBLIGĀTI vajag slodzi uz 5 v līnijas, pietiek ar parastu 12V21W lampiņu.
> Citādi spriegums peld un nestrādā normāli aizsardzības. AT baroklim galvenā ir5V līnija, no kuras ir 12V pacelti


 a kurš te runā par AT barokļiem? Mūsdienu normāliem barokļiem virs 20Ls ir katram sava līnija un turklāt vairākas (dēļ VGA papildus barošanas)

----------


## abergs

> Sakidrs,ja drīkst jautāt kur meklēt šos kodus?


 Kods var būt rakstīts uz aparāta ar roku - ja reiz jau ir bijis atkodēts.
Ja nekas līdzīgs nav rakstīts tad atliek divas iespējas:
1. nest pie meistara kas māk atkodēt,
2. mācīties pašam atkodēšanu- netā informācijas pietiekami.
Vairāk gan liekas - aparāts beigts  ::  .

----------


## Vaz3

Diezvai,ja jau lampiņa mirgo...

----------


## ezis666

> a kurš te runā par AT barokļiem? Mūsdienu normāliem barokļiem virs 20Ls ir katram sava līnija un turklāt vairākas (dēļ VGA papildus barošanas)


 vARBūT VēL 4 AF spēka trafi iekšā?  ::  Paņem un izjauc un paskatis, cik tur ir trafu iekšā, ja neskaita signāla trafus  ::  Visi spriegumi NETIEK kontrolēti!

----------

